# Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte



## Logitecc (11. Juli 2011)

*Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

Servus zusammen

habe soeben die Komponenten für meinen zukünftigen Rechner zusammen gesucht. Das System sieht in etwas so aus:

 *Komponenten die neu angeschafft werden sollen:*
 Mainboard: Asus M5A99X EVO, AMD 990X, AM3+, CFX/SLI
 Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition, 3.3GHz, AM3, 6C/6T, auch Bulldozer möglich
 Arbeitsspeicher: 1x G.Skill [SNIPER] LV 2x4GB Kit, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24@1.25V
 Grafikkarte: 1x Asus HD 6970 DirectCU II 2GB, PCI-E x16 2.0, DP, HDMI
SSD: 1x Samsung SSD 470Series 128GB, MLC, 128GB, SATA-II, 2.5 Zoll
*
* *Komponenten die vom bestehenden System übernommen werden sollen:*
 Prozessorkühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
 Festplatte: 2x Samsung HD502HJ, F3, 7200rpm, 16MB, 500GB, SATA-II
 Monitor: 2x P221WB (1680x1050@59Hz)
Laufwerke: 1x DVD-Laufwerk; 1x DVD RW Laufwerk
Netzteil: Thermaltake 750W
Lüfter: be quiet!
 *Gehäuse: ?!?*

 *Das Gehäuse ist jetzt für mich der Knackpunkt*, den ich gerne mit eurer Hilfe lösen möchte. Die Graka ist satte 30 cm lang und passt somit nicht mehr problemlos in jedes Gehäuse. Derzeit habe ich ein Soprano DX von Thermaltake und da müsse ich wohl übel die Flex ansetzen, wenn die 30 cm-Graka da rein passen sollte.

 Für das neue Gehäuse bevorzuge ich schlichtes Designe in schwarz, das gute Belüftungseigenschaften hat. Ich mag sauber Arbeit und bin auch bereit dafür etwas mehr zu bezahlen. Das obere Limit beim aktuellen Franken/Euro-Kurs liegt bei 175.—Euro. Da ich das Gehäuse auf dem Arbeitstisch stehen haben möchte bin ich froh, wenn es nicht 10 Tonnen wiegt und sich im Midi-Towerformat bewegt es kann aber auch ein kleiner Big-Tower sein. Seitenfenster braucht es keine zu haben auch Beleuchtungen jeglicher Art sind für mich nicht wichtig.

 Danke für eure Unterstützung auf dem Weg zu meinem neuen Gehäuse. Bei Fragen, fragen… ich werde gerne die benötigten Infos nachschieben.

 Danke für die Hilfe und Gruss

 Logitecc


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

hi,

hab jetzt ein paar beispiele gefunden bei denen du teilweise die laufwerksschächte demontieren kannst um deine lange graka einbauen zu können
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Survivor » BitFenix Survivor Core Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower RC-912P-KKN1 - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - anthrazit
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Corsair Obsidian 650D Midi-Tower - black

oder "nur" schlicht und schwarz
Fractal Design Core 3000 (FD-CA-CORE-3000-BL) | Computerbase Preisvergleich / Deutschland - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase
Fractal Design Define XL schwarz (FD-CA-DEF-XL-BL) | Computerbase Preisvergleich / Deutschland - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase

vielleicht reicht das ja erstmal, zumindest als gedankenanstoß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

Mit knapp 31 cm dürfte das Midgard ausreichen, wenn es denn gefällt


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

ja, das xigmatek midgard ist auch sehr gut


----------



## Logitecc (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

Servus

Merci für die ersten Feedbacks. Ich hab mir die Gehäuse mal durchgesehen.

Scheinbar ist nicht nur die Grafikkarte etwas "lang" sondern auch der Kühler von be quiet! recht hoch (166mm). 

Das HAF 912 und das Graphite 600T treffen leider meinen Geschmack nicht, im Gegenteil zum Core 3000 nur ist dieses leider zu klein geraten für Graka und Lüfter.
Das Survivior sieht gut aus das werde ich bestimmt in die engere Auswahl nehmen, beim Midgard bin ich noch am zweifeln. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit hohen Kühlern gemacht?. Das Define XL ist mit 18 kg jedoch aus dem Rennen.

Wer von euch hat einen ebenfalls so hohen Trumkühler und in welchem Gehäuse habt ihr in untergebracht? Anmerkung nebenbei. Lüfter im Seitenteil werde ich kaum einsetzten, so sind dann wieder 25 mm zusätzlich frei.

Danke für weitere Vorschläge...

Gruss Logitecc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

Ich habe in dem Midgard den Xigmatek HDT 1284 Achilles drin und noch etwas Luft zur Seitenwand


----------



## Logitecc (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

Salü Dr. Bakterius

dein Lüfter scheint 159 mm hoch zu sein. Sind denn noch 10 mm Luft bis zur Wand? Eingetlich würd ich das Gehäuse noch gerne nämmen oder dämmen lassen (Kingmod) dazu bräuchte ich jedoch noch etwas mehr Platz.

Kennt jemand eine Händlerseite die punkto Grafikkarten und Lüfterpatz konsequent Angaben macht. Bis jetzt sind ja nicht mal die Herstellenseiten selber in diesem Punkt vollständig.

Gruss Logitecc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

Hab grad nicht die Zeit zum nachmessen, mache ich später. Auf Dämmung würde ich verzichten, dafür die Windowversion nehmen, dort sind keine Öffnungen im Seitenteil.

*Habe mal nachgemessen, effektiv sind es demnach ca 17 cm Brutto. Könnte demnach sehr knapp werden*


----------



## Logitecc (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

Hallo zusammen

  nach weiteren unzähligen Klicks in der Welt der PC-Gehäuse könnte das Cooler Master 690 II Advanced ein möglicher Kandidat sein und wäre um einige Feedbacks über das Gehäuse erfreut.

  Da ich für mich die gedämmte wie auch ungedämmte Variante in Frage kommt, ich jedoch keine Erfahrung mit selbigen habe wäre ich auch ihr froh über Pros und Kontras aufgeklärt zu werden.

  Da ich es für sinnvoll halte den Airflow von vorne, unten nach hinten, oben zu führen schliesse ich das montieren von Lüftern an den Seitenteilen aus. Wie seht ihr das?

  Ich würde bei diesem Gehäuse vier Lüfter mit je 7 Volt drehen lassen. Oder macht es eher sinn sechs statt vier Lüfter mit 5 Volt anzusteuern um leiser zu bleiben und doch genug Volumen durch das Gehäuse zu bekommen?

Lüftersteuerung ist nicht vorgesehen, sollte ich?

Gibt es noch weiter Ansätze die verfolgt werden sollten?

  Da ich mit be quiet auf 7 Volt im aktuellen Gehäuse gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe würde ich weiterhin solche einbauen.

  Wie sind eure Meinungen zu diesen Themen?

  Gruss Logitecc


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Also das Case ist gut
Falls Fragen sind immerher damit ich habe es.

So jetzt mal Schritt für Schritt:

Dein Airflow Konzept unterstütze ich.

Was die Lüfterdrehzal angeht solltest du nach Möglichkeit bei 7V bleiben, bei 5V fällt meistens die Leistung sehr stark ab.

Lüfter kannst du die Be Quiet nehmen. Ich persönlich hab mir 4 Stück davon gekauft und diese 2 Monate später wieder ausgebaut. Sie sind zwar gedrosselt ziemlich leise, allerdings ist der Durchsatz dann sehr gering.
Ich würde da Noiseblocker PL2 vorziehen.


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

Das erwähnte Coolermaster 690 II Advanced ist ein gutes Case, alternativ könntest du dir auch mal dieses anschaun:

Lancool PC-K62 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Logitecc (31. August 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse für 30 cm Grafikkarte*

Servus zusammen

Bin mit dem Rechner noch immer in der evaluation. Da AMD mit dem Bulli auch nicht vorwärtskommt wird die warscheinlichkeit eines AMD-Rechners mit überlanger AMD-GraKa immer kleiner. Die Gehäuserichtung behalte ich mal bei, Platzreserven schaden ja nie.

@Hawx und alle die das selbe Gehäuse haben: Mal ein paar fragen zu deinem Gehäuse Setup:

Wie viele Lüfter hast du im 690er eingebaut? Und wo?

Setzt du eine Lüftersteuerung ein oder hängen bei dir alle Lüfter an der Hauptplatine oder direkt am Netzteil?

Hast du den 80 x 15 hinter der Hauptplatine auch eingebaut? Von welchem Hersteller?

@all: Eine weitere Frage an alle Wissenden währe folgende:

Ich überlege mir, den aktiv gekühlten be quiet CPU-Kühler mit den drei Lüfter im oberen Gehäusebereich (2x140er top, 1x120er rear) passiv zu kühlen. Denkt ihr, wird dies möglich sein wird oder eher nicht? Bitte pros und kontras aufführen.

Gruss und dank für den Support

Logitecc


----------



## HAWX (1. September 2011)

Logitecc schrieb:
			
		

> @Hawx und alle die das selbe Gehäuse haben: Mal ein paar fragen zu deinem Gehäuse Setup:
> 
> Wie viele Lüfter hast du im 690er eingebaut? Und wo?
> 
> ...



Ich hab in der Front einen 140er im Deckel 2 140er und im Heck einen 120er.
Geregelt wird das ganze von einer Scythe Kaze Master.(ich betreibe aber auch einen externen 360er Radiator)

Der Lüfter hinter dem Mainboard ist so sinnfrei wie eine Sandkiste in der Wüste.

Dein Passiv-Vorhaben würde ich lassen. Einfach nen Lüfter mit knapp 600rpm draufschnallen ist nicht wirklich lauter aber deutlich performanter


----------

